# Грыжи шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника. деформирующий спондилоостеохондроз.ш-гр.отд



## lara1503 (22 Сен 2007)

Здравствуйте, вопрос доктору. Диагноз: деформирующий спондилоостеохондроз шейно-грудного и поясничного отдела п-ка, дегенеративно-дистрофические изм-я, грыжи м-позвонковых дисков с4-с5(задняя центральная, выступающая в просвет канала до 3мм, протяженностью по ходу канала до 4мм.

В сегменте с6-с7-правосторонняя парамедиальная гр. до 3,5 мм. 
В сегменте с5-с6-межпозвонковый диск не визуализируется. Высота передних отделов с5 снижена до 9мм ( задние 12,3). На исслед. уровне-проявл. остеохондроза, деформирующего спондилоартроза межпозвонковых суставов, уплотнения задней продольной и желтой связок. (По заключению КТ шейного отдела в госпитале им.Мандрыка).
Рентген грудного отдела (МРТ не делала): Склероз замыкательных пластинок Th6-11, Снижение высоты межпозонкового постранства Th7-8,Th8-9, по передне-верхним и нижним углам Th6-10-остеофиты.
Беспокоит очень сильная боль по ходу позвоночника, лопатки(особенно левая), руки(особенно левая,4,5,1 палец ) крутит и выворачивает, область ключицы,подмышки, плечевого сустава, плеча, боковой поверхности ребер и особенно боль в грудной клетке за грудиной насквозь к позвоночнику, которая вызывает плохое самочувствие и страх. 

Может ли данная боль быть проявлением проблем с позвоночником, при условии, что эта боль (именно за грудиной) не постоянная? И как мне можно помочь с моей проблемой, на лев руке до сих пор не прошло онемение пальцев (4,5), рука плохо слушается и не поднимается вверх, шея не ворочается, любые движения вызывают боль,  я с этим живу, работаю с трудом, но это настолько осложняет жизнь, что хочется кричать! 

И в покое боль не дает передышки, только боль за грудиной возникает неск. раз в месяц, она очень сильная, ее невозможно терпеть, валокордином и анальгином с ношпой не снимается, длится неск.секунд и повторяется с интервалом в неск минут.

Ваше мнение и возможные варианты помощи по моему вопросу? Мне 39 лет.
С уважением, lara1503.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2007)

> Может ли данная боль быть проявлением проблем с позвоночником, при условии, что эта боль (именно за грудиной) не постоянная?


Может



> И как мне можно помочь с моей проблемой, на лев руке до сих пор не прошло онемение пальцев (4,5), рука плохо слушается и не поднимается вверх, шея не ворочается, любые движения вызывают боль,  я с этим живу, работаю с трудом, но это настолько осложняет жизнь, что хочется кричать!
> И в покое боль не дает передышки, только боль за грудиной возникает неск. раз в месяц, она очень сильная, ее невозможно терпеть, валокордином и анальгином с ношпой не снимается, длится неск.секунд и повторяется с интервалом в неск минут.


Как давно болит и как лечились (поподробнее)



> Ваше мнение и возможные варианты помощи по моему вопросу? Мне 39 лет.



Надо конечно определиться с дианозом (особенно с шейным отделом), но общие принципы попробую вам изложит. Другие специалисты добавят своё мнение.

Проблема в том, чтобы сейчас избавиться от боли (уменьшить её), а потом научиться жить так, чтобы боль возвращалась как можно реже и в меньшем количестве.
Лечением боли в спине, чаше всего занимается невролог. Он осматривает и назначает первичное лечение и обследование, по результатам которого проводит уточнение лечения.
Лечение может быть и амбулаторным и стационарным. К сожалению, в обычных стационарах и поликлиниках, многим эти два вида не отличаются (хотя и должны), в основном в стационар отправляют, когда не может ходить или не помогает амбулаторное лечение.
Именно поэтому желательно найти специализированный стационар, поликлинику, центр или место где есть специалист занимающийся лечением проблемы. 

Теперь о том как рекомендовано лечить:
Пока у вас есть боль, надо формировать программу лечения при межпозвонковой грыже диска, а не программу тренировок (Хотя это несколько условно).
При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.
Можно выделить три основных направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*
Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия; 
1.6. Рефлексотерапия;

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия;
3.2. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции гомеопатических средств);
3.3. Электрофорез препаратов размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (карипазим). 

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК - это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар. 
Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему! 
Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.


*Например:*1. Противовоспалительная терапия.

2. Миорексирующая терапия.

3. . Метаболическая терапия.

4.Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры).

5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.

6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике

7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)

8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.

9. ЛФК

10. Миостимуляция


11. Гомеопатическое лечение (в том числе лекарственная акупунктура).


Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).
Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## lara1503 (25 Сен 2007)

*Грыжи шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника. деформир спондилоостеохондроз.ш-гр.отд*

Уважаемый доктор Ступин. Огромное спасибо за очень подробный и полноценный ответ.
Как давно болит и как лечилась? Болит несколько лет, но так остро в последние 2-3 года, и, чем дальше, тем хуже. Пальцы онемели после последних двух обострений. Диагноз невролога при обострениях:"Обострение хронического дискогенного шейно-грудного радикулита". 

Лечение, назначенное неврологом: Диклофенак в инъекциях 75мг/сут до 10 дней, далее свечи 5-10 дней, он же в форме 5% геля для втирания; мидокалм или сирдалуд, мирлокс, мексидол.
Шина Шанца для шеи(я ее купила, мне подобрали размер, но привыкнуть к ней не могу, т.к. давит на затылочные бугры. А может не правильно подобран размер?

Физиотерапию (кроме лазера) и массаж запрещает делать эндокринолог по причине наличия узлового зоба(не смотря на эутиреоз, узел потихоньку подрастает).

От стационара постоянно отказываюсь из-за невожможности пристроить на это время 10-летнего сына. Уколы делаю дома сама. Все остальное, из перечисленного Вами лечения никогда не использовала, да мне в поликлинике никто об этих методах и не говорил (кроме хирургического).

Я живу в Москве, наверняка ведь есть специализированные центры. Вопрос, сколько стоит лечение в них, не включая то лечение, которое я уже использовала? А в Вашем центре?
Что скажете, доктор?

И еще. В указанных шейных сегментах обе позвоночные артерии деформированы С-образно. Не это ли причина головокружений и головных болей, шума в ушах? (Деформированы так же обе сонные внутренние артерии.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2007)

*Грыжи шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника. деформир спондилоостеохондроз.ш-гр.отд*



lara1503 написал(а):


> И еще. В указанных шейных сегментах обе позвоночные артерии деформированы С-образно. Не это ли причина головокружений и головных болей, шума в ушах? (Деформированы так же обе сонные внутренние артерии.)



Возможно. Но встречается это часто, а такой набор проблем -редко.


----------



## lara1503 (26 Сен 2007)

*Грыжи шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника. деформир спондилоостеохондроз.ш-гр.отд*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможно. Но встречается это часто, а такой набор проблем -редко.



Да, наверное, вы правы. Но как быть при подобных ограничениях (я имею ввиду, противопоказания ко многим видам лечения?).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2007)

Вот убираю то, что нельзя.

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);

1.6. Рефлексотерапия-?;

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж (точечный, вибро);
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.2. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции гомеопатических средств);

Обращаю ваше внимание на: 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.


----------



## lara1503 (27 Сен 2007)

*Грыжи шейно-грудного отдела позвоночника. деформир спондилоостеохондроз.ш-гр.отд*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обращаю ваше внимание на:
> 2.7. Физические упражнения;
> 2.8. Психологическая коррекция.



Спасибо большое, доктор. Пробовала заниматься ЛФК, как учили, это вызывает боль. Пробовала плавать в бассейне и на море, в шее положение только ухудшилось(большое напряжение на шейно-плечевой пояс). Но умом понимаю, что тренироваться все равно надо, вопрос в том, как не сделать еще хуже. Воэможность движения в этой области очень ограничена (шейно-грудной).
По поводу психологической коррекции. Чем реально она может помочь? Я очень терпеливый, выносливый человек, не нытик, себя не накручиваю и не строю страшных картин. Я полагаю, коррекция настроена на изменение отношения к проблеме, успокоение, так?
И почему рефлексотерапия под вопросом?


----------



## Белочка (20 Янв 2012)

А что такое рефлексотерапия? Читала, что с шейной грыжей плавать надо только на спине.


----------

